
A response to Josh Korr’s post on the argument for Progressive Enhancement - josephscott
https://www.aaron-gustafson.com/notebook/insert-clickbait-headline-about-progressive-enhancement-here/
======
lojack
Do people really use PEer as an actual term? I thought the term progressive
enhancement was something used by technically minded folks to convey a
concept. Never in a million years would I see it turned into a political term
used for stupid binary arguments. To be honest, I couldn't make it through
either article. The fact that we're even having this discussion scares me,
this article is at least reasonable, albeit a bit unnecessary.

We get it. Progressive enhancement is a good thing. Sometimes, for a variety
of reasons you can't have it -- that's ok. I don't think any reasonable person
would ever argue that we should never have progressive enhancement, and I
don't think any reasonable person would ever argue we should always have
progressive enhancement.

~~~
rhizome
What should somebody call it who only wants it sometimes?

~~~
ehnto
Nothing, they don't need a name. It is an opinion the person holds not a
primary key for the the entire person.

